# Hoping to move to NH from the UK.



## jimmyjoiner (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi there everyone.

We are hoping to be able to make the move to New Hampshire/Maine, realistically in three years time and this is the time scale we have set our minds on. I am 37 and my wife is 38 and we have a three year old daughter who will obviously be coming with us. Our two older children will remain in the UK. I am a qualified joiner/carpenter running my own business specialsing in Disabled Facilities Adaptation Works and my wife works in insurance. It would be my intention to continue working in this line of work in the US ideally working in partnership with my wife helping to run the business with me. My sister already lives in NH with her American husband and thier daughter, she is not yet an American citizen as she has only lived there for two years. We have set ourselves the three year time scale as this will tie in nicely with finalising our mortgage, which will enable us to finance our move. We also aticipate that it will take this long to complete the proccess and all the paperwork etc. Any way I have rambled on too long now but would really appreciate your valued advice regarding this and I thank you in advance. I'm off now to google search green cards visas and our dream home in the States

Regards Jim


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

The sister can sponsor you for permanent residency after she naturalizes. However, it'll take around a dozen years or so before you can emigrate using that path. Also, there were calls for removing this path during the last failed immigration bill -- and with a new president and congress due soon, an immigration bill must be top of anyone's agenda.

I could see an E2 in there. But you need cash up front and the business must employ people here. The E2 has many cons you should be aware of, though.

It's often best for spouses to use the EAD provisions of the E2 to secure separate employment as another possible path to permanent residency.

There's the better L1 if your current business of sufficient structure and size, and you open a second business in the US.

You can run more than one plan together, i.e. E2 and sibling sponsorship.


----------



## jimmyjoiner (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Fatbrit, thanks for your speedy response I appreciate it. I had'nt realised that sponsorship from my sister would take as long as twelve years I had banked on three to five. Would it be any quicker if my brother in law sponsored me through his business? I don't think the E2 option would be my choice but then again who knows?.. In terms of the L1 option how 'sufficient a structure and size' of business is required? Assuming my business meets the necessary criteria for the L1 would it be possible to 'close down' the UK business once accepted? I like the idea of being able to run more than one plan together but is there a limit?

Kind regards Jim


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jimmyjoiner said:


> Hi Fatbrit, thanks for your speedy response I appreciate it. I had'nt realised that sponsorship from my sister would take as long as twelve years I had banked on three to five. Would it be any quicker if my brother in law sponsored me through his business? I don't think the E2 option would be my choice but then again who knows?.. In terms of the L1 option how 'sufficient a structure and size' of business is required? Assuming my business meets the necessary criteria for the L1 would it be possible to 'close down' the UK business once accepted? I like the idea of being able to run more than one plan together but is there a limit?
> 
> Kind regards Jim


If you do the L1 route, your UK company needs to be a real and trading company with a company structure and employees. Don't forget that the visa was a sop to GM, Ford, M$! You'll need an experienced immigration lawyer who has knowledge of what London will and will not accept.

Your new business must run for a year in the US before it can sponsor you for permanent residency. Add six moths paperwork pushing to this time. As soon as you have the green card in your hand, the UK business can fold. Many recommend keeping it going for another six months though so as not to look too flagrant about it.


----------



## jimmyjoiner (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it possible to buy an existing US business offered for sale and 'get in' this way?


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyjoiner said:


> Is it possible to buy an existing US business offered for sale and 'get in' this way?


That would be an E2 visa , everybodys favorite topic  
Quite complicated but feasible with businesses generally over $100,000 .


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> That would be an E2 visa , everybodys favorite topic
> Quite complicated but feasible with businesses generally over $100,000 .


----------



## jimmyjoiner (Jul 11, 2008)

Assuming I am granted the E2 visa what kind of timescale would I be looking at to apply for green card and then citizenship? I also assume that my investment would have to be in place before I apply for the visa and as such does not guarantee acceptance!?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jimmyjoiner said:


> Assuming I am granted the E2 visa what kind of timescale would I be looking at to apply for green card and then citizenship? I also assume that my investment would have to be in place before I apply for the visa and as such does not guarantee acceptance!?


Well you hit the nail on the head with your first question: there is no direct path to a GC from an E2 visa. The business goes or the E2 fails to qualify for renewal, you go! Your kid turns 21, they go!

Funds must be committed before applying. The usual method is to use an escrow account.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jimmyjoiner said:


> Is it possible to buy an existing US business offered for sale and 'get in' this way?


You can buy a second business in the US and follow the L1 route provided your UK business qualifies. The two businesses need not be related, i.e. the UK business can be a flower shop and the US business a research consultancy for nano technology.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

jimmyjoiner said:


> Assuming I am granted the E2 visa what kind of timescale would I be looking at to apply for green card and then citizenship? I also assume that my investment would have to be in place before I apply for the visa and as such does not guarantee acceptance!?


Arrr .... now there could be a problem there. (Fatbrit loves these visa's really)Reserved for those of us whom drink at the last chance saloon.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Arrr .... now there could be a problem there. (Fatbrit loves these visa's really)Reserved for those of us whom drink at the last chance saloon.


It's a great visa -- for what it was designed for! Say you're young, free and single with entrepreneurial experience and want to show those bloody yanks how to run a business properly -- then go for it as this is your visa. The problem is that it has become the visa of only resort and many people take it since there's nothing else and a "visa consultant" forces it down their throats with a hard sell. You read many sad stories on the forums.


----------

